# Project Management Software



## Patrick K (Jan 1, 2010)

The company I work for is looking for a program to manage our billing, progress payments, change orders and such. We would like it to be web based so it could be accessed from our office or by our field supervisors tablets so they could add change orders from the job site. It would obviously need to utilize individual logins and we would like the ability to assign projects to users, and have administrators that can see all projects. It also would be helpful to assign material and other budgets to projects so the project foreman would have all that online rather than on paper, but this is not necessary. Has anyone ran across something like this?


----------



## dabzo (Sep 27, 2012)

Freshbooks is great.

Klock is a decent time-tracking app.

Basecamp is great for managing multiple projects.


----------

